# Best method of catching pigeons in the loft



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am trying to understand what method everyone uses to catch their pigeons when they are in the loft. 

I have heard of using nets or run ways to catch them but I need to understand what everyone else is using.

I simple get in the loft and catch them and I feel this puts a lot of stress on them.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I use a large net which is square in shape and has a 14" x 10" mouth


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

> I simple get in the loft and catch them and I feel this puts a lot of stress on them.


It does. I think that chasing them around for 30 - 45 minutes before they go into the basket for a race has kind of makes them fly the race before they ever get to the release point. 
I think that the best method(s) is(are) to spend as much time around them as possible from the time they leave the egg, that way they tend to remain calm when you enter the loft. You could also try going into the loft in the dark with a small flashlight, they're much calmer and easier to catch that way.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I agree with Roxtar..........it does stress them to a point but I don't think it's THAT bad for them...........
I personally SELDOM catch my birds in the day time. If they are going on a training toss or we're vaccinating or moving birds........whatever the reason for catching them, I go out at night after dark and just pick them up off the perch and put them in baskets for the night. They aren't nearly as stressed that way plus it gets them used to being in a basket overnight. 
However, when you've got to catch them to send them to a race, for obvious reasons, you can't basket them the night before, so you just have to chase them. Really no way around it. I know that some people use a net, but I don't agree with that at all..........I would expect that a net REALLY scares the crap out of them.
Again, agreeing with Roxtar, the best thing you can do is spend time with the birds WITHOUT actually catching them. If they know that every time you come into the loft, it's to chase and catch them, then it won't take them very long to dread seeing you coming......... 
I do have a friend that sets her baskets up in the aviary at the opening and the birds just fly into the basket, but you've got to have the right set up to do that. Also, doing that, you don't get to handle every bird, which is something I like to do before taking them training. 
A lot depends on your loft set up also. Roxtar's loft is built so that once the birds are out in the aviary, it's not too complicated to just reach in and grab the birds. My loft on the other hand is WAY to big. I love that the birds have the space but if catching them in the daytime, they just fly right over my head and even in the aviary, because of it's size, they can easily get away from me and fly right back into the loft. It's a MAJOR chore for us to catch birds in the daylight and something I absolutely HATE doing........but sometimes I just don't have a choice.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I have always just caught my birds by hand. One of the first things a older flyer told me was " get in there with them,catch them hold them and look at them"I thinkthe more you handle them the better. but I do not think they will ever get completly calm.It is probably instincts. Jeff


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Like Jeff said, I think you should try to catch them by hand first. It's good to get them used to you handling them. However, if you can't easily catch them within a few minutes, I'd use a net. Especially if it is right before a race...you don't want them stressed out on race day!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Try feeding them by hand too, they get more used to you that way, and they won't be so hard to catch. Some will always be that way depending on their background and breed, but most just need more contact.


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

I spend a lot of time with my birds. Even at a very young age, each of my young birds get a person tour of their suroundings even before they start flying. Most of my wake off time is spent with them and it is not enough. I have a few that will come to me to hand feed when its time and them others that like to land on my head for some reason. 

My YB flying loft is small at 4x8 and I have 50 birds in their so catching is not a problem but I was wanting to make it easier on the birds and myself. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Firstimer1 said:


> I spend a lot of time with my birds. Even at a very young age, each of my young birds get a person tour of their suroundings even before they start flying. Most of my wake off time is spent with them and it is not enough. I have a few that will come to me to hand feed when its time and them others that like to land on my head for some reason.
> 
> *My YB flying loft is small at 4x8 and I have 50 birds in their *so catching is not a problem but I was wanting to make it easier on the birds and myself.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think you've gotten about all the input on catching and taming birds that can be given. If you've got a loft and more than a few birds, you'll ALWAYS have some that don't calm down. You'll never be able to just walk around and _pick them up_. Just don't work like that.
BUT.............50 birds in a 4 x 8 loft is WAY WAY to many birds.  
You either need to get rid of some birds OR build a bigger loft. That many birds crammed into that small space is going to come back and bite you. Trust me.  
They can't possible stay healthy when overcrowded and the birds ARE NOT happy being crowded like that. Need to make some changes in my opinion and soon........


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

If I know they are going to have to be caught, the day before I only feed them half as much then when I want to catch them I offer food from my hand only keeping my other hand free to grab them whilst they are eating, I put seed in the basket with each bird, they don't seem to mind it as much if they are getting fed. 

For the ones that would rather starve than eat from my hand I chase them into the nest boxes, in the loft there is one perch that leads to outside and the rest is just nest boxes, the opening of the boxes is small and my hands can cover it so they cant fly back out then it's easy to get ahold of them since they tend to duck down if I put my hands over the top of them, that way probably is stressing for them but it's the quickest way and easiest way for me.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

The ones that have been raised in my loft I can just walk up and pick them up. They are used to being handled and aren't skittish. I have a few who were raised elsewhere and they are a bit more difficult to catch, but I can usually grab them quickly. With these I hold them for a bit, talk softly and gradually they calm down. In general the more I work in among them the calmer they get. Also they know who hands out the chow. It isn't unusual to see me cleaning the loft with one or two birds perched on my head and shoulders.

Margaret


----------



## Firstimer1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. I guess we all have the same challenges when it comes time to catch them. I thought about the catching then the night before but I don't like the idea of keeping them in baskets for that long. 

As far as my flying loft, yes it is small but it does have a good size outside avery and only perches inside with no nest boxes. I have about 20 birds I need to get rid of and then my goal is build the flying loft out to 8x8. 

I have never had any health issues yet as far as I can tell. My birds seem to be plenty happy. I feed and fly them twice a day. Even in the cramped conditions they appear to be very healthy.


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

for traing toss I catch them when its dark early in the morning with a flash light this works great and not as much stress for shipping they are caught with a net this is alot more stressful but I like to handle them before a race if they dont feel or look right they dont go. Ive been told I baby my birds too much but hey They are mine and the whole Idea is too get them back sure wining is awsome but im not going to just throw them away.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WFLlofts said:


> for traing toss I catch them when its dark early in the morning with a flash light this works great and not as much stress for shipping they are caught with a net this is alot more stressful but I like to handle them before a race if they dont feel or look right they dont go. *Ive been told I baby my birds too much *but hey They are mine and the whole Idea is too get them back sure wining is awsome but im not going to just throw them away.



I get the same thing from members and even my husband!! But.......I'm like you. If you can't get them home, you can't race them. You've got flyers that ship the limit EVERY week end, no matter what. I only send the birds that I feel will make it home. Period. Win, lose or draw............if that means only sending 2 or 3 birds when everyone else is sending 15, well.......whatever. 
When it's all said and done, most of the time, I get all my birds home, while everyone else is saying, "I got 10 out of 15".......and they may be the ones who win the race, but I can go to bed at night knowing I did what was best for my BIRDS..........not for ME...........


----------



## beausmammy (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi
if I have trouble I use a pop up laundry basket..it's made of very fine mesh..they cost about £1 and are very flexible so they don't hurt the pigeons.
Jayne


----------



## WFLlofts (Jan 2, 2007)

Glad too see there are others who feel the way I do Thats why I win average speed every year or 2nd I only send the birds who are in shape to make it home.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WFLlofts said:


> Glad too see there are others who feel the way I do Thats why I win average speed every year or 2nd I only send the birds who are in shape to make it home.


Well, I guess it depends on how you look at it.......that's why I don't have a chance in "you know where" winning average speed, cause I know, once the birds go down the road, they WILL be released, come hell or high water, so if I don't like the weather predictions, I just keep my birds at home. I miss at least ONE race every season and usually more.


----------

